# Anybody actually caught a duck or goose?



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

This season was a season of in your face action for some of my friends and I. We had some pretty close calls with birds landing in our decoys. I was out with GB3, Gandergrinder, and Benelliblaster this season and if benelliblaser could have gotten out of his blind faster I think he might have gotten himself a young green! With out a shot! I guess you could call it catch and release. Always been a dream of mine to snag one out of the air and then let him go again?

Is that normal? :huh:

Mav....


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

It can't be any less normal than my dream of jumping out of my treestand onto the back of a deer and slitting its throat while I try and ride it for 8 seconds!

Sometimes it just feels good to go primal


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Actually had a good friend do something like that. Fell asleep at the base of a tree.....awoke to see a doe coming down the trail. There was no way he could reach over and pick up his rifle without spooking the deer. He managed to slide his knife out of its sheath and then stab her in the neck as she passed his tree.


----------



## Im4Fishing&amp;Hunting (Mar 19, 2003)

We had a duck get smacked by the wing on the lucky duck this year! it was pretty funny. It was on one of the few hunts that we didn't tape too. To bad we couldn't have got that one on tape! but we had lots of times that birds would land but never had one land "on top" of our blinds, we are yet to see that and sure it will eventually!


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

:sniper:


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

i have tried twice to catch lessers, no luck yet


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

Could have came pretty close this season to getting a lesser, but it never crossed my mind at the time. Actually was inches from kicking it, with my boot, out of the spread. Later on the same day one was landing right on top of me and I could have poke it with my tip of my barrel. Did catch a canada on the river this summer but it had a crankbait in its foot. Should have made my own band and put it on before I let it go. :lol:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

PJB1816 (Phil B.) almost caught a widgeon that was trying to land on a mojo. No **** we were picking up downed birds and was with in a foot!!!
I have caught many ducks at a pond by my old house. We would feed them beard, get em close and nab them. Once I had a banded goose eating bread out of my hand. I would have caught it but there was lots of people at the park and they would have thought I was crazy.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

No mav...thats not wierd. Depending upon what you plan to do with it!!!!!


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Mav,

While out jogging, my brother in law, Ken caught a honker by the neck in mid air as it flew along side him trying to keep him away from the goslings. Kenny had passed by the goose who was walking near the jogging path. As Kenny went by, the devious goose took flight and tried to sneak up behind him. Kenny just reached out and grabbed the goose and pushed him to the side. No bull, Mav. It's true.

I got another good one for you. One of my other hunting partners was nearly knocked out as a goose fell out of a flock above him without being shot at. It was deader than a door nail when it hit the ground about five feet from my partner.


----------



## backwater (Jan 29, 2003)

I caught a big old greenhead on sunday afternoon, no gun just bare hands. I had one advantage his feet were froze in the ice. Does that count as a catch? I think it does.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I once saw a guy in Saskatchewan shoot a snow goose that was coming right at him and then it dropped and almost......Oh yea Perry, I guess you know that one!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

That one that alomst fell on Pery was great! I was in CO this summer for a friends wedding and went to Matrin Luther King park, there are tons of city geese that are there all year long, and one of my friends ( who has been to ND hunting) dared me to try to catch one. Well I pulled my best sneak move on about 4 of them, and flew up behind them and dove on one. Well after I caught it, everyone in the park looked as I was holding it up and it was trying to fly and proceeded to release everything it had just eaten. It was quit funny as I was swimming in the parks lake to clean my sef off.

Mav....


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

On two separate occasions this year we almost had a catch and release. The one time with Mav I almost caught one but on opening day a buddy had one just out of arms reach. Couldn't believe how close some of these birds were getting. The one greeney landed right next to my blind. Blind doors were open and I was just sitting there with out any concealment. Also had a few more this year land between blinds not quiet in reach but darn close. I'm sold on the effectiveness of field blinds.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

When that duck that BenelliBlaster just about caught came in I had my back turned. All I heard was the wings and when I turned to look I saw him reach out to grab it. He couldn't have missed that duck by more than an inch. I think it can be done and I'm going to do it before my waterfowling career is over. We always screw around when the ducks are coming in before legal shooting time. I think I am going to get a little more serious about the catch and release mallards.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We came close this weekend. If only you guys couldn't witnessed it, we were rolling.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/members/ph ... .php?n=776


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

If I catch one its gettin' clipped and banded and it'll be sittin in my backyard..... :wink:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Those are awesome Chris!! :beer:


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Great photos Chris! One time I saw a golfcourse goose sitting on top of a house in a Mpls suburb as I was driving to a friend's house one afternoon. On the way home later that night, the goose was standing out in the street. I stopped the car and I ran out and grabbed it by the neck. It honked some but didn't really beat its wings or anything else. Then I thought, "why did I just grab this goose?" and I let it go. It must have had some type of mental deficiency or something--just like the gadwall that GG potted in a cornfield on Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I once took a very slightly dazed Snow Goose & put it in my Buddies Suburban - So when he came back to it - it was standing in the drivers seat looking at him :lol:


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

I've got a trailer full of equipment. But, next year I am adding a fishing net!!

I will be able to grab it and catch those birds that are shot out of the sky right over my blind. I'm not going to duck anymore when they are falling right on top of me! I need some protection. How about that Mav? I can also use it to reach out and catch those mallards that land right in the decoys next to the blind.

Wouldn't it be great to stick that net up and snare one of those snow geese that has shucked down into the spread and is sailing through at 40 mph about five feet off the ground. Do you think the net would hold? I'll bet I couldn't keep a hold on it.


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

I must say, those pictures of one of your party sneaking on that honker are awesome. Sometimes the abnormal things that happen really make the hunt worth while!

Ima870man


----------



## fireball (Oct 3, 2003)

about 25 yrs ago, while hunting geese over decoys, we witnessed something so funny, I had tears freezing on my cheeks as I laughed. I was 12 yrs old at the time. My uncle pulls up and shoots at a flock of darks, just after he let two shots go he brings his gun down and starts swearing. As he was looking up, a goose sh!t on his mustache, only centimeters from droping directly in his mouth. It hit the right side of his face, from his mustache, halfway up his cheek. That was some funny stuff. Never seen it since.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

On a similar note, I have caught a wild rooster before. 2 years ago while hunting the refuge opener, my dog stopped dead on "point". I walked over to the spot, and noticed a rooster tail feather sticking out of a patch of grass. Instead of kicking the grass, I stepped on his tail. You think he would have flown right then and there, but he didn't. I set the gun down, and kinda smothered the spot with my hands. Finally, I felt him squirm a little. I pulled the grass aside, and grabbed him with both hands. He didn't fight when I picked him up, so in pure astonishment I stood up and showed my buddy. After about 10 seconds of displaying my catch, the rooster decided he wasn't going to play this game anymore. He flew away right in my face. At that point, I did what was natural. I shouldered my gun, and gave him 3" of steel shot. The whole time my dog didn't flinch one bit, at least until I knocked him down. Made for one hell of a story that season. :beer:


----------

